# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a Dance

## Mouse

This one requires the mapper to create a setting where the dance takes place as well as find a way to mark the moves of the dance n the 'dance floor', whether that be a group of country dancers doing a barn dance in an actual barn, a group of ladies and gents doing the tango in a stately ballroom, or a pagan dance of druids at Stonehenge under the moonlight.

The important part is the setting, and the fact that the dance steps must somehow be shown in the map so that a novice can learn to dance the dance  :Smile: 

Simple yes/no vote - please vote

Thank you  :Smile:

----------

